# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Enregistrement automatique d'un formulaire infopath

## sicilianadev

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voil je vous explique on problme.

J'ai cr un formulaire et j'aimerais que l'utilisateur n'ai pas  l'enregistrer, que cel se fasse automatiquement.J'ai dej dcocher les cases de sauvegarde ect dans* otpion du formulaire*. J'aurais pu coder mais le problme et que mon formulaire pouvant souvrir en web, il met impossible de coder, c'est ce que me dit infopath.

Si vous avez une ide.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Il manque quelque infos essentiel pour pouvoir t'aider:

Tu utilise quoi comme visionneuse Infopath pour le web? Celui de Sharepoint qui s'appelle form service?

Je suppose que tu utilise Infopath 2007?

En quelle langage as-tu programmer ton formulaire?

Mise  part ces dtails pourquoi vouloir faire de la sauvegarde automatique? Tu veux enregistrer a chaque fois qu'il change de textbox? Car dans un environnement web sa va vite saouler l'utilisateur d'avoir des temps mort pendant qu'il est entrain d'diter son formulaire?

++

Thierry

----------


## sicilianadev

effectivement j'utilise form services, Infopath 2007, et je code en c#.

En faite j'aimerais que l'utilisateur n'est pas  sauvegarder, que l'enregistrement se fasse automatiquement lorsqu'il ferme le formulaire.

----------


## virgul

Ben enfaite je ne connais pas trs bien les contrainte de form service.

Mais ce que tu veux faire serais possible dans un contexte infopath client mais nav web je ne crois pas que sa soit faisable. Car les fonction que j'utiliserai pour faire sa ne sont pas dispo dans formservice. Sans compter que si il reponds non a voulez-vous sauvegarder tu ne peux rien faire.

Mais par contre ce que tu pourrais faire c'est faire un bouton qui sauve et qui quitte le formulaire.

----------


## sicilianadev

Je pense que je vais faire plus simple, avec un bouton enregistrer mais pourrais tu le dire comment faire pour coder le bouton enregistrer? car d'habitude lorsque je code en c# il faut mettre le controle saveFileDialog or dans VSTA il n'est pas prsent.

----------


## virgul

> Je pense que je vais faire plus simple, avec un bouton enregistrer mais pourrais tu le dire comment faire pour coder le bouton enregistrer? car d'habitude lorsque je code en c# il faut mettre le controle saveFileDialog or dans VSTA il n'est pas prsent.


Euh faut savoir ce que tu veux? tu me parle d'enregistrement automatique et la tu veux maintenant carrment afficher une boite de dialogue enregistrer sous ?????

----------


## sicilianadev

voil je rexplique ce que j'aimerais faire lol

dans le formulaire, il y a trois bouton.

*Fermer*, ce bouton ferme juste le formulaire sans l'enregistrer.

*Enregistrer*, ce bouton permettra  l'utilisateur d'enregistrer sa note de frais sans qu'un messageBox aparaisse lui demandant le nom du formulaire ect.

et enfin le bouton *Valider* ce bouton permet  l'utilisateur d'enregistrer la note de frais toujours sans message et de le fermer aprs l'enregistrement.

----------

